# sublimation on cotton



## ohad (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all,

sublimation paper can be, generally , printed just on polyester textile.
is there a transfer paper, that i can print with sublimation ink, but heat press on cotton?

thanks

Ohad


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Not that I'm aware of, but there's a polyester coating that can be sprayed onto the shirt so it can be sublimated. HOWEVER, the results don't seem so great or permanent. There's a thread about it currently. I also advise doing a search on this forum for more information before taking that on...


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

Sublimation can easily be done on cotton as well but the the result is not that bright on cotton, If you want a bright result you should opt for CMYK printing it will gives a clear and bright result on cotton


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

ohad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> sublimation paper can be, generally , printed just on polyester textile.
> is there a transfer paper, that i can print with sublimation ink, but heat press on cotton?
> ...


It's not the paper you're looking for. The power is in the ink and it can only be used on polyester (as low as 70% poly for "ok" results). Please "search" the forum about this. There are quite a few threads talking about this and the alternatives for cotton.

You can sublimate on HTV white glitter and heat press that onto cotton. Search the forums for that as well.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I see there's also a sublimatable HTV for sale at Conde that can then be pressed on cotton shirts, but it only comes in a BIG roll for around $350...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> I see there's also a sublimatable HTV for sale at Conde that can then be pressed on cotton shirts, but it only comes in a BIG roll for around $350...


Go to Stahls (CadCut Glitter Flake) or USCutter (Siser brand glitter HTV).

They should have by the foot, 1 yard, 5 yards, etc...


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> Go to Stahls (CadCut Glitter Flake) or USCutter (Siser brand glitter HTV).
> 
> They should have by the foot, 1 yard, 5 yards, etc...


Thanks WalkingZombie, I already knew about sublimating the glitter HTV's but what I meant is there is a sublimatable plain vinyl (no glitter) available -- does anyone other than Conde sell it? Do they sell smaller amounts (less footage)?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use this; SubliCotton Sublimation Print onto Cotton
works great. but useable only for lighter shades up to ash and or olive green.


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sublimation can easily be done on cotton but sublimation results on cotton are not that good as compare polyester.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

AngelicEndeavour said:


> Thanks WalkingZombie, I already knew about sublimating the glitter HTV's but what I meant is there is a sublimatable plain vinyl (no glitter) available -- does anyone other than Conde sell it? Do they sell smaller amounts (less footage)?


Oh that stuff. That is not HTV. That is prepositional vinyl to be used as a "skin" or "wrap" for products.

But if you wanted to try it, they sell it in sheets.
Product Detail for PSK-8511W - DyeTrans.com

$60 for 10 sheets is ridiculous IMO. Then add their expensive shipping on top of that. Ouchies.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Seems like one of my vendors LRI sent me an ad for some transfer paper that enables you to sublimate on cotton, i cant find it though since my wife cleaned off my desk..lol.. I would like to try sometime though.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Subliwrap is for skinning hard substrates not for soft substrates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> Oh that stuff. That is not HTV. That is prepositional vinyl to be used as a "skin" or "wrap" for products.
> 
> But if you wanted to try it, they sell it in sheets.
> Product Detail for PSK-8511W - DyeTrans.com
> ...


Ahhhh. Thanks for the clarification! That's what I get for rushing to read a post on here, clicking the link to Conde's site and not reading everything (and that I did read, was on my phone with my old blind eyes, LOL)!


----------



## Mr Boulevard (Apr 19, 2015)

It's possible and pretty cheap. But you need to but modified Epson L310 printer, because ink is not drying on paper. If you touch it, you will ruin it. There is a special paper and powder. Results are great, colours are vivid. Printout is around 0.60 USD for A4 full colour with all expenses included(paper, powder, ink).
Check the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX-1PoawFwY


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

there's a co. called "monkey grip" that sells a printable or "sublimatable" vinyl


----------



## chinasubpaper (Aug 27, 2015)

If you want to do sublimation on cotton , there's a way , there are some cotton t-shirt that has a polyester coating on the surface, it could be sublimated, like the normal sublimable shirts.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

chinasubpaper said:


> If you want to do sublimation on cotton , there's a way , there are some cotton t-shirt that has a polyester coating on the surface, it could be sublimated, like the normal sublimable shirts.


Where can those be purchased? Do you have a website or link to the shirts?


----------



## typeflex (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr Boulevard said:


> It's possible and pretty cheap. But you need to but modified Epson L310 printer, because ink is not drying on paper. If you touch it, you will ruin it. There is a special paper and powder. Results are great, colours are vivid. Printout is around 0.60 USD for A4 full colour with all expenses included(paper, powder, ink).
> Check the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX-1PoawFwY


FINALLY! Mention of the POWDER that allows subliminate printing on cotton. Need to research what other people on the forum have to say about this powder, but at least someone has mentioned it.



chinasubpaper said:


> If you want to do sublimation on cotton , there's a way , there are some cotton t-shirt that has a polyester coating on the surface, it could be sublimated, like the normal sublimable shirts.


Ah cmon, you mention these shirts but don't give us a lead.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

typeflex said:


> FINALLY! Mention of the POWDER that allows subliminate printing on cotton. Need to research what other people on the forum have to say about this powder, but at least someone has mentioned


as I said earlier,,, BMS printer owners search 'subli cotton' SubliCotton Sublimation Print onto Cotton

it works great, just done a dozen shirts for the allies.com they love it too.


----------



## JustBlonde (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello to all .

Where do you buy sublitocotton paper and powder at best price ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_IFhTJbNM


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

JustBlonde said:


> Hello to all .
> 
> Where do you buy sublitocotton paper and powder at best price ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_IFhTJbNM


Sublitocotton is pretty much a closed shop price wise, and there are not too many distributors. we get ours from BMS Printerowners in the UK.
There is probably other polyester type transfer stuff about but we get along fine with ours.


----------



## JustBlonde (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr Boulevard said:


> It's possible and pretty cheap. But you need to but modified Epson L310 printer, because ink is not drying on paper. If you touch it, you will ruin it. There is a special paper and powder. Results are great, colours are vivid. Printout is around 0.60 USD for A4 full colour with all expenses included(paper, powder, ink).
> Check the video here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX-1PoawFwY


i'm now interested.
can you tell me paper name ?
for powder i already know name .


----------



## j4k (Oct 27, 2009)

I was reading a post a while ago and saw that someone suggested printing on JPSS with sub inks. well I tried it in my epson WF-7610 using cobra ink and pressed on a gildan 2000 shirt. the result was awesome. I haven't wash tested it yet, but I will post a prewashed pic later.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I dont doubt that the wash results will be great too.
even if you dry a dyesub print with heat it loses the 'ghost' overlay and becomes clear and bright.


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Where I can find jpss in Germany?
I need also powder for transfer?


----------



## mg520 (Sep 2, 2016)

I just bought a sample pack from Conde film called Reveal S. Supposed to be ground breaking technology to sublimate to Cotton ...Will follow up with results.


----------



## austingraphics (Jun 17, 2017)

Conde is developing a new ink system that works with Reveals paper to sublimated cotton. It uses an Epson printer with 6 inks and 3 white channels. The printer package is around $2000 and will be released later this month.


----------



## JustBlonde (Apr 25, 2017)

mg520 said:


> I just bought a sample pack from Conde film called Reveal S. Supposed to be ground breaking technology to sublimate to Cotton ...Will follow up with results.


please post results if you have


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Uhoh! you cant go mentioning Sawgrass around here Irene!
Because you wont have enough problems with it.
Well done and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

Conde sells Reveal S paper you print sublimation ink. It will transfer to cotton. I use a lot of it.


----------



## VividJames (May 3, 2016)

austingraphics said:


> Conde is developing a new ink system that works with Reveals paper to sublimated cotton. It uses an Epson printer with 6 inks and 3 white channels. The printer package is around $2000 and will be released later this month.


Vivid Chemical actually developed the ink & printer system. VC also developed and manufactures the line of Reveal transfer products. You are correct in the color config- CMYK LC LM and 3 x Clear White (no TiO2 in the CW ink). It is available now.


----------



## mg520 (Sep 2, 2016)

***update**** the paper was horrible after a wash. Fades fast


----------



## VividJames (May 3, 2016)

The Ricoh sublimation ink doesn't wash as well as the new Reveal Ink. That is why VC developed their own ink set.


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

Reveal-S Sublimation to Cotton Transfer Film I've never used it---if you try it--- please let us know how it works-- you might be able to get free samples from Conde. I use an Okidata laser printer CMYKW and rasterize the design (put small holes in the design) to give it a softer hand. I think the Reveal-S might give a more 'rubber' hand.


----------



## ESiPrint (May 3, 2010)

Forever make a good product called Subliflex that can be used on all colours of cotton.

It is a white dye sub printable film. Works well but it is a print and cut operation so you need to print cut registration marks then run it through your vinyl cutter.

On the first heat press the printed substrate sticks to the cotton.
You then cools and remove the carrier sheet
On the second heat press the colour activates fully.

Rated at 50 washes without any colour loss. Gloss or matt finish depends upon the cover sheet you use on final press.


----------



## Katerina (May 29, 2019)

ohad said:


> Hello all,
> 
> sublimation paper can be, generally , printed just on polyester textile.
> is there a transfer paper, that i can print with sublimation ink, but heat press on cotton?
> ...


Yes I was thinking the same... if you can spray it there must be cotton in roll already with the spray. or a paper with the coating. i find this company online now, but it seems to be bit shady...they dont have prices, they asked me for email and whatsup first to tell me...90gsm Fast Dry Heat Sublimation Transfer Digital Printing Paper - Buy Heat Transfer Paper,Sublimation Transfer Digital Paper
also on EU or US news i dont see this news, may be they just dont want to share it yet
and another think im thinking off...if you spray it with polyester coating, doesnt it feel the same like poly/cotton fabric, in the end? or its still cotton feeling, body friendly material?


----------



## Laxmi (Nov 5, 2020)

Dekzion said:


> as I said earlier,,, BMS printer owners search 'subli cotton' SubliCotton Sublimation Print onto Cotton
> 
> it works great, just done a dozen shirts for the allies.com they love it too.


Hi,may i know how its working with powder and sublicotton paper .i want try sublimation with powder .telll us which printer and paper are using
Thanks


----------

